# Sawyer Paddles & Oars Launches the "Ask An Ambassador" Series



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Kicking off 2023 with a few new features on our social media platforms and website, starting with the “Ask An Ambassador” series! 

We’re honored to have Kate, Tim, Colby, and Tim in our community of professionals on the water, and they have a wealth of experience and expertise to share. From boat set-up to rowing strokes, and maybe even some advice on improving your time on the water with a rod in hand. 

So, email those questions to [email protected] with the specific Ambassadors you’d like to hear from! 

Derek










#teamsawyerambassadors #thechoiceofproguidessince1967 #teamsawyer #thefeelofwater #askasawyerambassador #madeinoregon


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's one for the ambassadors: why are you using Doug Fir instead of Ash, the known American tool wood used for oars since the start of whitewater boating? 

Artisan oar and paddle builders use ash boards to build the finest of oars. So why Doug Fir?

Building the most expensive commercial oars from cheap lumber is concerning to some. What are your thoughts on making "artisan oars" from this species?


----------



## TRoll (5 mo ago)

Sawyer makes plenty of Ash oars, I’ve got a set of their Smokers and they’re great. I’ve also got a set of their MXS oars with their lam fir blades and they’re great too.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a set of smokers, and the lam fir blades on MXFG shafts. Love them both, and both are ash


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

The LamFir blade has a core of Doug Fir with reinforced edges using Ash. For rowers looking for a complete Ash oar blade, the Smoker WW is the choice.






Laminated Fir Oar Blade


Laminated Fir Oar Blades - Lightweight and very tough wood whitewater oar blade.



www.paddlesandoars.com







MNichols said:


> I have a set of smokers, and the lam fir blades on MXFG shafts. Love them both, and both are ash


----------

